# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A besoni ne boten tjeter ?

## вlαck'swαn

A besoni ne boten tjeter ?

----------


## USA NR1

te pershendes per temen

shkurt:besoj

----------


## gimche

*Po! besoj.*

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Mund te na jepni argumente perse besoni ?*

----------


## elsaa

Une sjam tu besu kte boten ketu qe jam tu e pa perdit  leme ma tjetren .

Nuk besoj ... 

Pse ??? 

Ma mbush mendjen ti qe ekziston ...

----------


## izabella

Se di por eshte e veshtire per te besuar.....

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Kur e shof këtë video gjithmon më bën me besu se ekziston një bot tjetër._

----------


## Jack Watson

E kam të vështirë ta besoj se ka botë të përtejme, thjesht s'më mbushet dot mendja. Besoj se bota e përtejme (kështu siç propogandohet të paktën) është projektim i një botë që ëndërron njeriu, që nuk e ka në të sotmen. Njeriu në botën tjetër kërkon bollëk, qejf pa fund, liri, dashuri, paqe, sex lol, mirësi etj etj që po ta vini re nuk gjenden në botën e sotme (le të themi se janë vetëm për sundimtarët dhe pasanikët, pra për 0.001% të njerëzve). Kshuqë mendoj se bota e përtejme është thjesht fantazi njerëzore.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pooooo besoj,mbasi ketu po perjetoj ferrin? shpresoj kompensim me Parajs.AMIN*

----------


## alem_de

> *Pooooo besoj,mbasi ketu po perjetoj ferrin? shpresoj kompensim me Parajs.AMIN*


O Sueda,mos beso me mire, se me ato barcaletat qe tregon ti ,nuk shkohet ne Parajse.Atje shkoj vec une ,Hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Lulja3:

----------


## gimche

> *Mund te na jepni argumente perse besoni ?*


*1. Nese nuk ka botë tjetër cili është qëllimi i ardhjes sonë në këtë botë?
2. Ashtu si çdo ditë njeriu flen dhe zgjohet ashtu edhe vdes dhe ringjallet

Çdo të mirë*

----------


## uvejsa

*Nese etja per uje na deshmon ne ekzistencen e tij, gjithashtu edhe etja per drejtesi medoemos deshmon ekzistencen e saj. Dhe pasi qe drejtesi ideale ne kete bote nuk ka, kjo eshte deshmi ne ekzistimin e botes tjeter ne te cilen ajo do te realizohet”*

Eshte vetem nje nga shume argumentet e ekzistimit te Botes Tjeter-* Botes Reale.*

----------


## Albela

*nuk besoj ,se ska ardh ndonji i vdekur deri me sot te me thoj qe andej me pret bot tjeter*

----------


## Archicad

Derisa eshte kjo bote, eshte edhe bota tjeter.

----------


## Adaes

Ncuq nuk besoj, sepse e vetmja arsye qe jan "shpikur" ato bote, jane per ti mbajtur njerzit nenkontroll ne kte bote, dmth qepe llapen e mos bej gjera qe si dum ne ktu, se do shkosh ne parajse andej...Pfffffffff Idiotsiraaaa...

----------


## ujkus

tani ca rendesie ka per ne ne ka bote tjetre apo jo  dhe qe ne duam te jetojme me mire atje .

me duken si endrra te  ushqyera nga shpresat per nje jete me te mire .

----------


## Archicad

> *nuk besoj ,se ska ardh ndonji i vdekur deri me sot te me thoj qe andej me pret bot tjeter*



Edhe po te kthehej ndonje i vdekur dhe te me thoshte se nuk ka bote tjeter, une nuk do ti besoja.

Por do ti besoja te Gjallit, te Perjetshmit i cili e ka krijuar kete bote dhe thote se çka do te pergatisni ne kete bote ate do ta gjeni. ( ne boten tjeter).

----------


## Albela

> Edhe po te kthehej ndonje i vdekur dhe te me thoshte se nuk ka bote tjeter, une nuk do ti besoja.
> 
> Por do ti besoja te Gjallit, te Perjetshmit i cili e ka krijuar kete bote dhe thote se çka do te pergatisni ne kete bote ate do ta gjeni. ( ne boten tjeter).


*njef ndonji te perjetshem ti , po qe ma prezanto dhe mua mos te vdes injorante*

----------


## Archicad

> *njef ndonji te perjetshem ti , po qe ma prezanto dhe mua mos te vdes injorante*


I Perjetshmi, (me P - te madhe) tu ka prezantuar vete ne te gjitha bukurite, ne te gjitha ngjyrat dhe format qe te sheh syri yt.  Ishalla te pastrohen dhe te kthjellohen lentat e zemres, ti pergjigjesh pozitivisht prezentimit.  Dhe. Kisha uru qe asnje femer te mos vdiste injorante.

----------


## Izadora

> Kshuqë mendoj se bota e përtejme është thjesht fantazi njerëzore.



Me mire besoj se ekziston ajo bote , sesa te mendoje qe jam  ushqim per krimbat  :ngerdheshje: 




> A besoni ne boten tjeter ?


Jop!

----------

